# Cameraless Photography....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I wuz scanning some photos for a chum yesterday, which was as bit tricky as they were still in their frames - The wooden types that are sealed with sticky paper on the back. I was rather surprised at how good the results were, and started wondering just how deep is the 'Depth-of-Field' for a flatbed scanner.

So, after my pal left, happily clutching his CD full of piccies, I started experimenting - With me! :grin:

Here's the result, no alterations or adjustments, just a slight bit of cloning to remove some dust-spots that are under the glass.....










I gotta admit, it's not exactly my best portrait.... :laugh:

For the 'techno-philes' it's an ancient HP Scanjet 5400c. I removed the lid and knelt down with my nose just touching the glass, while I fumbled around, trying to click the 'Scan' button on the software - Hence the 'Rudolph' effect on the end of my nose :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Reminds me of the young lass we talked into sitting on the Xerox machine . . .


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

. NO NO NO.... please don't give him any ideas!:grin:.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Too late - Been there, done that, listened to the boss rant about the cracked glass on the photocopier (she was ' a strapping lass') :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Banned for strapping a lass... Opps, wrong thread :grin:


----------



## kanorshkan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that photo actually looks pretty great. It has some real artistic elements behind it. For instance the contrast ^.^ color's not too bad either. Might try this with my Bearpaw scanner.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


>


Gee - that would make a great Halloween mask....:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Duhhh - Thanks - I think...... :grin:


----------

